# Some of mine



## gunnersamericanbulldogs (Feb 11, 2008)

Megan with her Dad Lougger.








Maddie








Kaya








Tyson








Thanks for looking


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

great looking dogs


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

wow,, they are big and chunky,,gorgeous,


----------



## foxylady (Jan 16, 2008)

Cracking looking dogs


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2008)

..............stunning dogs!!!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

they are gorgeous dogs


----------



## Nigel (Feb 24, 2008)

Great looking dogs


----------



## Angel (Jan 3, 2008)

Grt photos, your dogs are lovely...........


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

ahhh love the pics


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2008)

great looking dogs


----------



## bully (Feb 13, 2008)

awwwww.......they are beauties..how old is the wee pup??its soooo cute


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

Stunning dogs and the pup is beautiful


----------



## gunnersamericanbulldogs (Feb 11, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your nice replys.Megans was 6 weeks old in the picture she is 7 mths now and a lump lol..


----------

